# Eclipse: Zugriff auf API-Dokumentation einrichten



## Jakob (14. Sep 2004)

hallo zusammen

haber neu angefangen mit java, und habe mir die API runtergeladen.
kann ich es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ich vom eclipse direkt in die API komme. am besten noch nach dem word suchend, welches ich markiert habe?

weiss nich ob das geht. kenne das bloss von vb....

danke und gruss


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

Titel präzisiert.

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------



## foobar (14. Sep 2004)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die Api-Dokumentation in Eclipse einzubinden, dann siehst du beim überfahren einer Methode, die entsprechende Stelle in der Doku. 
Window => Preferences => Java => Installed JRE's => Edit => Javadoc URL


----------



## Jakob (14. Sep 2004)

danke


----------



## anderer gast (13. Okt 2009)

hallo, ich bin gerade auf diesen beitrag gestoßen,

"Window => Preferences => Java => Installed JRE's => Edit => Javadoc URL "

=

Windows -> Systemsteuerung -> Java -> ???


was ist Installed JRE's ?
also da sehe ich so nichts was man damit in beziehung setzen könnte :>

danke


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Okt 2009)

hi, 
also bei mir gibts den eintrag "installed JRE`s" auch, aber unabhängig davon, kannst du auch einfach auf einer std api klasse f3 drücken --> dann sollte von eclipse irgendwie angezeigt werden, dass er die sourcen nicht findet und du kannst auf attach source oder so ähnlich klicken.

da kannst du dann das src.zip file aus deinem jdk ordner auswählen, und danach kannst du dir auch die sourcen der std api in eclipse anschauen.

probier doch einfach mal das


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

hi,
ok,
habe F3 gedrückt, und es kommt change attached source,

und wenn ich jetzt z.B. den LucenePackage für Lucene einbinden möchte, muss ich dann die core datei aus dem .zip ordner nehmen? :>


----------

